# Do-Luck rear Bumper on my 32



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I've just had my Do-Luck rear bumper and Nismo boot lip fitted so I thought i'd share a few of the photo's that were taken today.

Any comments gratefully received 


























Brian


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that looks awesome man.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Really smart


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That huge rear number plate takes a lot away from the aesthetics of the bumper


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

hyrev said:


> That huge rear number plate takes a lot away from the aesthetics of the bumper


Unfortunately it is probably the correct size for over here, and the police over here dont seem to have anything better to do than pull people up on trivial things like that.


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

looks really good, i love the boot lip i cant wait to get mine back from paint.

i really am not a fan of the whole do luck kit but the rear on there like that looks really good.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Love a bit of Do-Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Not bad it looks quite good actually


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Love that! Makes me miss my old Do-Luck car!
Nice to see an original kit too!


----------



## MarkZ (Apr 13, 2006)

Hot!
Moar =)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great Brian!


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.

I've never thought about the rear number plate much, but i'm gonna see if it'll fit on one line. (legally of course ) Thanks Hyrev


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I like it!:smokin:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Like it. Works with the N1 spats nicely.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Brian,

Having got a full DO-LUCK kit on my R33 keep the square number plate. If your going to squeeze the reg onto one line so be it, but keep the square otherwise it looks weird! Trust me.

If your now thinking it looks to big overall then reduce the size of the square slightly.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Kriss, I think i'm going to have a play with a set of old plates first to see what it looks like

Brian


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Car looks great buddy.


----------

